# .22, .177 Air Rifles/Pistols



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

.22, .177 *Air* Rifles/Pistols require no LTC correct? The owner just has to be over 18, if they are under 18 must obtain a hunting permit correct? Unless the MGL's have gone and changed on me. Thanks.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

he also needs a permit from the police chief (If he's in public)

If he's with an adult he needs nothing.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

94c, thanks. Yes i'm going the whole adult route. Seem's easier, its just for around the yard/woods. Thanks again.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Just curious to the above response. What type of permit would he need? I dont think an FID would apply to this situation. I was always told over 18 good to go. thanks


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

basically a letter


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

HELPMe said:


> Just curious to the above response. What type of permit would he need? I dont think an FID would apply to this situation. I was always told over 18 good to go. thanks


Under 18- hunting permit and permit from chief.
Unless he's with an adult then he's good to go.

Over 18 you're right, he needs nothing.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Thank you for the responses.


----------

